# ipod / radio in the bathroom



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

We are in the process of completely renewing our bathroom. I'd always planned on running speakers onto the ceiling and having an ipod dock hidden in the cupboard close by. However one of the builders that came for a quote was offering a free FM modulator thing that you connect to your ipod anywhere in the house and it connects wirelessly to the speakers in the bathroom. It also comes with a radio!! I suppose it works the same way as the car ones do where you tune in to a spare frequency.

I've tried searching the net but found nothing similar. 

Anyone able to point me in the right direction or offer any other pointers in music in the bathroom as I'm just at the planning stage?

Cheers.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

http://www.mediacenterhouse.com/members/elootos/br/bathroomtxt.html

This is what you want! Even if you just get a TV.

There are other makes (google bathroomtv or waterproof tv) but these are pretty cool if not a little expensive.

http://www.vanguardvisual.co.uk/


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks mate but I definitely don't want a TV in the bathroom. Its just music I want to pipe in. 
Cheers though.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

My personal preference would be to run an audio cable from a dock/stereo/amp etc in another room and use a ceiling speaker.

Look back on that site I posted at the audio he used.

Basically just a ceiling speaker connected to whatever you want to drive it. What's in the rooms surrounding the bathroom that could power the speakers? You could just use an audio splitter.

http://www.ceiling-speakers.co.uk/Monitor-Audio-C165-T2-Speaker-63.asp


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

http://www.mustavit.co.uk/Speakers-...unted_Active_Speaker_(pair)/product_info.html

This is the first thing I've found so might be too much but they're Active (Built-In Amp) speakers. In theory all you'd need is an ipod connected to them via a simple 'line-in' audio lead (like your headphones).


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

I would hold fire for a short time and get something that is airplay compatible.

That way it's expandable into the rest of the house as well when you get the cash to do it.

Ceiling speakers are normally the best to have but don't use a normal car audio one, you need something that will cope with the damp so look at the marine audio stuff.

HTH
Mart


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

A friend of mine bought some speakers for use on boats/yachts with the theory they would be moisture resistant and then mounted them in his ceiling. You could get a small amp with auxilliary inputs and plug your iPod directly into that.

I've not heard of a device (FM or otherwise) that would connect wirelessly to your speakers as well as your iPod, I would assume they would either come with their own speakers capable of receiving the signal or you would have to get some. Or you plug a receiver into an amp which defeats the object really as you'd have to have an amp and might as well plug it in.

I like Logitech Squeezebox stuff - I have a Squeezebox Classic hooked up to my amp but for a portable/bathroom solution, I would consider a Squeezebox Radio - it'll connect to your computer's music library (iTunes if you use it) and music will be streamed to the box (which is all in one, speaker and receiver) but also works as a radio I guess for either FM and certainly for all internet radio stations.

What you'd have to do in most cases is make sure you have power going to the bathroom so you can plug in a device.


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

if you are looking to upgrade in the future, I would recommend looking at a SONOS system.

www.sonos.com
or
www.amp3.co.uk

awsome system.


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks guys. After looking around I've decided to go with my original idea of installing a couple* of quality moisture proof speakers in the ceiling and running them to some sort of DAB / ipod dock.

The more I think about the brochure the builder showed me I think it was some sort of iTrip that attached to your ipod and then he had a mini radio type thing just outside the bathroom with a speaker "wired" into the bathroom, hence you could have the radio or ipod. Not the best idea I think and totally different from my original question. Sorry 

The streaming music looks an interesting idea as all the kids music is kept on a server under the stairs and it would save them actually plugging their ipods in. I suppose they could just create a folder before hand with the music they want while in the bathroom.

Thanks, I have some interesting stuff to think about.

*Although I have space for a couple of speakers, I have come across a few speakers that are basically stereo in one speaker! Don't suppose anyone has experienced this? I was wondering what the stereo separation would be like?
Emphasys speakers
Speakercraft


----------

